# Official E90 Thread - Pictures and Press Release



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:fruit:

http://www.bmw.com/generic/com/en/products/highlights/3series/sedan/index_popup.html


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Damn...! Beat me by an hour!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Any idea what the round "electronic eye" lookin' thing is in the center of the lower intake?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Any idea what the round "electronic eye" lookin' thing is in the center of the lower intake?


Active Cruise Control

Active Cruise Control is an extension and enhancement of conventional cruise control. This system allows you to maintain a pre-selected speed on the road, and also monitors the distance between your car and the vehicle ahead of you.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I will wait for a sport package fornt bumper or M-tech. Everything else is great


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

So who penned this one? Someone from Design USA or BMW AG?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Picture Set 1


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Picture Set 2


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Picture Set 3


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Picture Set 4


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Picture Set 5


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Last Pic


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Press Release *

The new BMW 3 Series
The fifth generation of the benchmark small executive car

BMW Great Britain has announced the first details of the new BMW 3 Series range to be launched in spring 2005.

"The new 3 Series faces the daunting task of upstaging what is the defining car of its generation and market sector. With engine technology and a focused design strategy at its core, the new 3 Series looks set to do just that. Once again, the new 3 Series sets a new benchmark for small executive cars and I am confident it will be a great success in both the corporate and retail markets," said Jim O'Donnell, managing director of BMW Great Britain.

The new BMW 3 Series delivers an even more dynamic driving experience than its predecessor, accelerates faster and achieves a higher top speed but not to the detriment of economy, with the new 330i delivering improvements in fuel consumption while the 320i and 320d match their predecessors.
Powering the fifth generation of new BMW 3 Series is a range of engines all married to a standard six-speed manual gearbox (six-speed automatic optional). Topping the range is the BMW 330i featuring the most powerful, yet lightest, six-cylinder engine in its class - the same engine that powers the recently launched BMW 630i Coupé. Delivering 258bhp and 300Nm (221lb-ft) between 2,500 and 4,000rpm, this engine powers the car from zero to 62mph in just
6.3 seconds and on to a limited top speed of 155mph. However, this is not at the expense of economy, with the new 330i delivering 33.5mpg combined fuel consumption.

These levels of performance are made possible by a number of significant developments in engine design and construction. The engine sees BMW use magnesium in its construction process for the first time in large-scale series production. The crankcase jacket, bedplate and cylinder head cover are all made from magnesium, which weighs 30 per cent less than aluminium.

Additionally, the new 3.0-litre unit is the first six-cylinder engine to feature BMW's patented VALVETRONIC induction system. First seen on BMW's V8 engines and more recently offered as standard on the Hams Hall four-cylinder petrol engines, VALVETRONIC infinitely varies the intake valve opening times and, when combined with Bi-VANOS variable camshaft timing, delivers the optimal fuel efficiency and engine response.

Also joining the six-cylinder model range in spring 2005 will be the 325i, delivering 218bhp at 6,500rpm and 250Nm (184lb-ft) at 2,750-4,250rpm.

The new 3 Series range will also feature a two-litre diesel and a two-litre petrol variant at launch. The BMW 320d, currently the UK's most popular 3 Series model, features second-generation common rail diesel technology and a variable vane turbocharger to deliver 163bhp and 340Nm (251lb-ft) of torque. This provides the car with the best of all worlds. Acceleration to 62mph is achieved in 8.3 seconds with a top speed of 140mph. While delivering this level of performance, it also achieves 49.6mpg on the combined cycle and, as an additional benefit to the company car driver, is EU4 compliant.

The engine in the new 320i is based on that of the outgoing 318i, but with enhancements to the induction and exhaust systems. Also benefiting from BMW's VALVETRONIC and Bi-VANOS systems, the new 320i offers 150bhp at 6,200rpm, with a maximum torque of 200Nm (147lb-ft) achieved at 3,600rpm. This enables the car to accelerate to 62mph from standstill in 9.0 seconds, achieve a top speed of 137mph yet still deliver a frugal 38.2mpg.

Further four-cylinder 3 Series variants will follow during the course of 2005.

Ensuring that the power and torque remain in check is the responsibility of the new DSC+ system (on six-cylinder models - standard DSC on four-cylinder models). Effectively an evolution of the familiar DSC traction control system, DSC+ offers a range of benefits, including Brake Standby that pre-tensions the brakes when the driver quickly removes the pressure from the accelerator pedal. Soft Stop is also incorporated which modulates the brake application to prevent the nose of the car from 'diving' when travelling slowly. Also included in DSC+ is a Start-Off Assistant that uses the clutch to prevent the car from rolling back on a hill-start and a brake detector that ensures the discs are kept dry and responsive on wet roads.

Also assisting the car's agility is BMW's Active Steering system, available for the first time in a car of this class. Previously only available on larger 5 and 6 Series models, Active Steering is offered as an option on six-cylinder models and resolves the conflict between low-speed agility and higher-speed stability by delivering a speed-proportional steering ratio. Active Steering also brings a number of key safety benefits. In conjunction with the DSC+ system, if the car detects oversteer, Active Steering applies a small amount of positive steering angle to bring the rear of the car back into line. Additionally on the new
3 Series, when applying the brakes on a surface with differing grip levels such as snow or ice, Active Steering intervenes to stabilise the car more precisely and quickly than the driver is able to do manually.

Supporting these steering and traction control systems is a chassis that has been tuned to deliver optimal driving dynamics on all road conditions. With BMW's trademark front engine - rear-wheel-drive layout and near-perfect 50:50 weight distribution, the new 3 Series feels nimble and agile on the road. Its double-joint spring strut front axle is made completely of aluminium, minimising the unsprung mass of the car and reducing road noise. The new five-arm rear axle, first seen on the new BMW 1 Series, delivers excellent ride comfort.

The new 3 Series body is stiffer yet lighter than that of the outgoing model. Thanks to a new joint and crossbar arrangement for the car's load-bearing structure, the bodyshell stiffness is increased by 25 per cent over its predecessor.

The inherent rigidity of the steel bodyshell enhances the new 3 Series' class leading safety levels. With the addition of six airbags as standard, including curtain head airbags for front and rear occupants, the car is expected to receive a five-star Euro NCAP rating. It is also one of the first cars in the world that is fully prepared for the rigorous side impact requirements in North America as well as the US high-speed rear impact test.

Also supporting these high standards of safety are a number of familiar systems from other BMW models. Brake Force Display is standard for the first time on 3 Series Saloon models, offering two stage brake lights. Brake lights illuminate normally in average driving conditions but during an emergency stop or when the ABS braking cuts in, the area of brake light illumination increases to warn those travelling behind of the situation ahead.

Adding further to safety levels are Run-flat tyres, available for the first time on 3 Series models. Like the 1, 5 and 6 Series models, Run-flat tyres are offered as standard, and with the recent developments in Run-flat technology, the car can now be driven for an astonishing 150 miles at 50mph with up to four punctured tyres. This allows the driver to complete almost any journey before replacements need to be sought.

Like the levels of standard and safety equipment, the proportions of the car have also grown over its predecessor. Measuring 4,520mm (+49mm) in length, 2,760mm (+35mm) in wheelbase, 1,817mm (+78mm) in width and 1,424mm (+9mm) in height, the new BMW 3 Series offers a spacious and light cabin. With occupants cosseted by their surroundings, a driver-orientated dashboard layout places all the primary controls at the driver's fingertips while the secondary controls are conveniently and ergonomically accessible. Rear occupants benefit from an increase in head, shoulder, elbow and leg room.

For those customers opting for either Business or Professional navigation systems, BMW's iDrive operating concept comes as standard for the first time in a car of this class. Replacing the conventional single hood dashboard layout, the display screen sits centrally on the dashboard in a second binnacle to deliver navigation information alongside on-board computer information, entertainment and climate control adjustments and Check Control messages.

Also available for the first time on a BMW in this class is Comfort Access. All cars receive a newly designed key that replaces the conventional blade-type key but with Comfort Access the key contains an ID Sensor that the car recognises from a short distance away. On recognition, the doors are unlocked automatically and the car can be started with one push of the starter button. The Comfort Access system also works in tandem with BMW's familiar key memory system to ensure that the seating position, door mirrors, personalised air conditioning settings and radio reception are automatically adjusted to the current driver's settings before they enter the car.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*A 3.5 Liter Engine would Have been Nice..*

All the Hondas, Acuras, Nissans and Toyotas are coming with a 3.5 Liter Engine now. Would be nice as an option to have.. If Nissan got 280 out of their engine BMW could easily get 290 out of a 3.5 liter Engine, on a six-inline that would be sweet mated to a 6 speed Gearbox or SMG..


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Compared to what else BMW is putting out there, not overly hideous.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I give a thumbs up to the new design :thumbup: a 7 out of 10. 

If it wasn't for the interior the car would get an 8 rating from me. I must admit I'm pleasantly surprised with the new design this new 3 Series could have been much worse. In my opinion the new look works because Bangle backed off on his over designing tendencies.

BTW... great Flash movie by BMW.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

one interior pic was sans iDrive... perhaps an option only?

yes it is... sorry missed that in the release. 

i can have my e90, and have it iDriveless as well :thumbup:


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

I really like this. I agree the interior isn't as nice as it could have been....why are they changing the angled driving position, but otherwise, I think this car is perfect. It blends elements of the E46 but makes the look modern. I know someone posted saying the lights in the back look like they came from Japanese brand, but to me they look like the lights from the 8 Series....

I can't wait to see what the coupe looks like......


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks to a good looking modern exterior design, big leap in technology and engineering, sweet engine, improved bodyshell stiffness and the five-arm rear axle, and the nice addition of Comfort Access, it looks like BMW will have a winner. 


I could do without the standard Run-flat tires though.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

I am hoping that the Active-Steering is not part of the Sports Package. That would really be bad. I believe that the new M5 does not come with the Active-Steering because they claim that there was a feeling of isolation from the road.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I like it but... I think my next BMW is still going to be a 2005 E46 ZHP. 
After that who knows... maybe a E90 M3.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

IMO, BMW have created an aura of the Ultimate Driving Machine that now it is being used to carry the new generation of models to record highs of profitability... by cheapen the models to absurd levels. 

Looking at this new 3 Series, the only thing that comes in my mind is disappointment. For the last 20 years I have been really excited with every new BMW model, but man! ... this new paradigm is tasteless, not even bad taste.

They are really following Mercedes moves too close... and Mercedes snapped out of that crappy mentality just in time.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

alee said:


> Still don't like it. Tail lights suck. Driver-oriented sweep is gone. It's not as bad as it could be, but it's not instant love like the E46 was. The design will no doubt grow on people, but I don't have that "buy it" itch.


Exactly. The first time I saw an e46 I was in love and swore I'd own one. This car...just doesn't get me excited. Too smooth and bland looking.


----------



## Waverz (Aug 11, 2002)

New article from Forbes posted today.

http://www.forbes.com/home/feeds/ap/2004/10/26/ap1610440.html

"German high-end automaker BMW will launch a crucial redesign of its mainstay 3-Series in March, the company said Tuesday, in a direct challenge to its top German competitor Mercedes and its aging C-Class"

"It will go on sale March 5 and be shown off at next year's Geneva Auto Show, the company said. Some 2.9 million vehicles of the previous four generations of 3-Series have been sold. "


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I plan to keep my E46 and buy a weekend car (Z06 or 997S) as a second car, so I'll be taking a pass on the E90. It looks OK, but unlike the E46 coupe, it is quite resistable.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> All the Hondas, Acuras, Nissans and Toyotas are coming with a 3.5 Liter Engine now...


... and none of them natural competitors to a 330i, a car designed to be sold around the globe.


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Any idea what the round "electronic eye" lookin' thing is in the center of the lower intake?


clearly its hal 9000
"Just what do you think you're doing, Dave?"


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

jerrykdc said:


> Somebody please explain to me how the new 330i is going to get a combined 33.5 MPG.


How about this: "they're talking about imperial gallons."

That do it?


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Uh oh...this is bad. I'm gonna have to start saving up my presidents again. I have a sickness.


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2004)

it's not as bad as i initially imagined it to be, still not a fan of it but it could be worse.... some of the things that i noticed right away that i didn't like....the tailight design, the new kidney design, and i sure hope that the active cruise control is an option cuz that "eye" really takes away from the overall balance of the car, the steering wheel (looks like the M3 wheel from the E36)

things i liked: the increased power, the wheels and tires (stock 255!!!), the 6-speed (hopefully will also be available for the 325), front headlights w/ halos...

overall though the car does not have the same prescence as the e46!! 

gotta question though: i noticed that they had specs for the 320i and the 330i but they had a column for the 325 but not filled in....does anyone know if the 325 will be an option, or will you have to buy the 330 in order to get the 6 cylinder?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ace said:


> gotta question though: i noticed that they had specs for the 320i and the 330i but they had a column for the 325 but not filled in....does anyone know if the 325 will be an option, or will you have to buy the 330 in order to get the 6 cylinder?


They are waiting for us to chime in 

Here you go :

*The 2.5-litre BMW 325i also makes its European debut in early 2005*

Its new engine produces 160 kW (218 hp) at 6,500 rpm thanks to VALVETRONIC and double-VANOS technology, with maximum torque of 250 Nm available between 2,750 and 4,250 rpm. The BMW 325i accelerates from 0-100 km/h in 7.1 seconds with a top speed of 245 km/h. The BMW 325i uses just 8.3 ltr/100 km on the combined EU cycle.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

I think that the E90 is a good replacement to the E39 5-er. I certainly don't need a bigger car than my 330/zhp. Will wait for the 1-er in the M package. If it does not come, I may consider a Porsche instead.


----------



## oarnura (Oct 15, 2004)

*One thing I don't understand*

BMW claims the new 3er is lighter, stiffer and has more horsepower and torque. Yet the accelaration times are the same as before!!!

Anyone notice they moved the window controls to the door. Also, there is a DVD logo on the CD player, Looks like they have DVD-Audio. Also Dual zone climate controls.

I actually like how the new 3 series looks, the thing I like about it is it doesn't look as drastically different than the e46, as the e39 to the e60 and the 7 series.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

oarnura said:


> BMW claims the new 3er is lighter, stiffer and has more horsepower and torque. Yet the accelaration times are the same as before!!!


The acceleration times BMW quotes are down 0.2 seconds from what they quoted on the E46 330i. They quote 0-100 kph in 6.5 on the E46 and 6.3 on the E90.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

oarnura said:


> Also, there is a DVD logo on the CD player, Looks like they have DVD-Audio..


That'd be a DVD Nav drive, like in the new 5er.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

There's another thread with a link to the BMWUSA version of the press release, that discusses things not in the UK one, and also things specific to the US market, so it's worth reading.

Exterior: Well, we've all seen this before from that Slovenian brochure. Someone obviously stood over Bangle and Hooeydonk's head with a belt in hand to make sure they don't E65 it up. No butt. No slab sides. No Zorro mark. No fat-cat belly line. E46 faclift oddities like flat bumper with teeny fogs, and sidemarkers 3ft up are also gone. But the taillights are straight off a I35, and from certain angles, the front, with the monster kidneys, look like the nose of a Evo; this especially so in the shot on the BMWUSA page after the intro finishes. You can't see the verticals in the kidneys, so it just looks like 2 openings. No turn signal mirrors like some of the spyshots (not that I like em), and it appears they've gone the Audi (and E60) route by just having plugs to cover up the headlight washer nozzles instead of having a different piece with no hole.

Interior: Why are the steering wheels SO ugly? After years of the 4-spoke wheel with the huge airbag hub (my 88 E24 has one), BMW finally came up with a nice, svelte design in the E46 sport wheel. But the fat center is coming back. I'm still not crazy about the straight-across dash (reminds me of a domestic, as others have said), and the whole center stack looks a lot busier with more lines and different surfaces. What's the point of uncluttering the dash with iDrive when you're just going to clutter it back up with creases? It's not quite so bad on the iDrive-less one. Do you really need the NAV drive accessible in the dash? How often are you going to be swapping it? Doors are a bit busy too. Woofer grille sticks out a lot, and somehow the tweeter grille looks tacked on. Windowswitches are finally on he door. I've gotten used to them being in the middle, but there are still times when I want em on the door like everyone else. Door pockets look big but have small openings. Knobs on the HVAC is good. What are those cutout lines above the passenger airbag? Cupholders?

Body/mechanicals: The new engine should be great. More power, less gas. No need to make the engine bigger for anything other than marketing purposes, though I see that the peak torque number didn't grow as much as HP. 184lbft on the R6b25 is the same as a M52TUb25. Torque should be nice and flat, so the number isn't that important, though maybe it was also done to make the HP figure look better on paper as well. I've only tried Active Steering once, but I can see why the M5 doesn't have it, and it's good that it'll be a standalone option. Probably good for a daily, lousy for a track or autox. Lighter/stiffer bodyshell is a must, with everything else adding weight to the car. With no aluminum, I'm sure overall weight will go up compared to E46, but not by much.

Technologies: I don't see any new buttons around the iDrive knob, so aside from software changes, I'm guessing it'll carryover from E60. I wouldn't buy one with it anyhow. And someone at AG must have had some Mercedes brochures for toilet reading. Keyless unlock/start. Rotor drying. Brake standby. All cribbed from MB. I assume BMW is managing to do the latter without brake-by-wire, since I see no mention of that (and it was a failure for MB anyways). Logic7 stereo with MP3 (AMAZING!) but still no in-dash changer (which you can now get in a Kia). And will it show ID3 tags, or 'Track 99'?

My $0.02 for now.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

This car is stunning! Can't wait to see the coupe/convertible! I give it a HUGE :thumbup: !!!!!!!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

When I saw the exterior pictures, I thought that it was not too bad compared to what it could look like. There are somethings that I don't like on the exterior (the taillamps come to mind) but on the whole it is less nasty than some of the other recent models. 

The interior though... that dash fascia is still hideous - the angles look all wrong to my eye. Feh. Ah well, I was not planning on buying a new car for a while anyway.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Anyone else see a Jag-ish shape here? This is very similar to the 5er... it's going to look soft and marshmallowy in light colours.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Anyone else see a Jag-ish shape here? This is very similar to the 5er... it's going to look soft and marshmallowy in light colours.


I bet that will reduce the number to TiAg 3ers on the road 

Maybe my Silver E46 will once again become unique :dunno:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe I missed it, but were the release dates for the coupe and new M3 announced? I'm wondering if it will be +1 year on the coupe and +2 years on the M3 like before, or if it has been moved up now. 

--SONET


----------



## 2bor!2b (Oct 20, 2004)

*Pontiac Grand Am & old Jetta*

It is me? I hope it is just me: The more I look at the E90 front end, the more
an older model Pontiac Grand Am comes to mind... The more I look at the 
E90 backend, the more an old Jetta comes to mind... And the side and 3/4 view?
From a distance, kind of like the next gen accord 

I got a new E46, I can wait for another 6-7 years. :eeps:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

PhilH said:


> The acceleration times BMW quotes are down 0.2 seconds from what they quoted on the E46 330i. They quote 0-100 kph in 6.5 on the E46 and 6.3 on the E90.


He may have meant compared to the ZHP packaged 330i. In that case, it's even slower, by 4/10ths of a second, even though it's as light and has more power.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BMNewbie said:


> Anyone notice that they confirmed on the flash site as March being when it will be on road? It's under the more info section


March launch in Europe. US dealers will have their demos in May.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> March launch in Europe. US dealers will have their demos in May.


Launch...does that mean the unvailing at the auto show, or for sale on the dealer floor?

Goes back to one of the other E90 threads where I asked about US showings at the big auto shows. If the dealers will have their cars in May...any chance of the major shows having one (LA, New York, Chicago)?

I hope so since some makers had their new models on display last year! I enjoyed looking at the new Nissan Pathfinder and Mustang at last year's St Louis show. Those cars have just now hit the market.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

alee said:


> Still don't like it. Tail lights suck. Driver-oriented sweep is gone. It's not as bad as it could be, but it's not instant love like the E46 was. The design will no doubt grow on people, but I don't have that "buy it" itch.


Ditto.

And I really don't like that silver "moustache" thing over the grille. And that nose droop! Ick. Driver-oriented sweep makes a BIG difference to the whole interior feel - too bad it got zapped. Overall, it sure doesn't look very sporty AT ALL. Makes me like the new 5er SO much more.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Launch...does that mean the unvailing at the auto show, or for sale on the dealer floor?
> 
> Goes back to one of the other E90 threads where I asked about US showings at the big auto shows. If the dealers will have their cars in May...any chance of the major shows having one (LA, New York, Chicago)?
> 
> I hope so since some makers had their new models on display last year! I enjoyed looking at the new Nissan Pathfinder and Mustang at last year's St Louis show. Those cars have just now hit the market.


Geneva in March, New York in March, European release in March, US release in May.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Geneva in March, New York in March, European release in March, US release in May.


Thanks...I thought as much.


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

I am not sold on the car yet. Maybe once the E90 wagon comes out, I might change my mind. 

I remembered when the E46 was introduced...wow what a car! Maybe once I see E90 in person I might say the same thing. As for now, I am still in love with my ZHP and hope to get '99 M3 Coupe as a weekend/track car.

I am hoping that I can special order M3/M4 wagon in a couple of years. Please BMW, don't make me go to Audi.


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

I like it. These photos are much better than the ones from the "leaked" Slovenian brochure. I'm anxious to see what the 330 coupe and the M3 will look like. The rumors I have heard is that the coupe will look much different from the sedan.


----------



## infonaut (Jun 20, 2002)

*More E90 pics*

More new pics here...

http://www.autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=3520


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

I thought it looked OK when i first saw the leaked photos .However after viewing these new ones i just don't find the design exciting enough, especially the rear end.I also don't like the flatness of the dash in the interior.The E46 interior just seems so perfect in comparison.I guess all reserve final judgement until i see one in person.Hopefully the coupe will get a sportier back end.


----------



## infonaut (Jun 20, 2002)

*More new 3-series pics*

Here are more

More E90 pics


----------



## commander_crash (Jun 10, 2004)

jerrykdc said:


> Somebody please explain to me how the new 330i is going to get a combined 33.5 MPG.


Valve-tronic? Shut off parts of engine when not needed - doesn't take much engine power to keep the car going once it's at a speed.


----------



## cheng6991 (Jan 15, 2004)

I can't believe E90 is slower than 330/ZHP from 0 to 60. E90 has 20 more horse.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

cheng6991 said:


> I can't believe E90 is slower than 330/ZHP from 0 to 60. E90 has 20 more horse.


It's not just about hp, it's also the gearing.

This probably means the E90 has to work less hard than the E46 to achieve the same performance.


----------



## Soon to be ZHP (May 15, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> All the Hondas, Acuras, Nissans and Toyotas are coming with a 3.5 Liter Engine now. Would be nice as an option to have.. If Nissan got 280 out of their engine BMW could easily get 290 out of a 3.5 liter Engine, on a six-inline that would be sweet mated to a 6 speed Gearbox or SMG..


The 05' Infiniti G35 coupe will have 290hp. But I thought the BMW 3.0 225hp engine always felt like 250hp. Maybe someday. :dunno:


----------



## Soon to be ZHP (May 15, 2004)

bluetree211 said:


> clearly its hal 9000
> "Just what do you think you're doing, Dave?"


 :bustingup :thumbs: :clap: :beerchug:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> I give a thumbs up to the new design :thumbup: a 7 out of 10.
> 
> If it wasn't for the interior the car would get an 8 rating from me. I must admit I'm pleasantly surprised with the new design this new 3 Series could have been much worse. In my opinion the new look works because Bangle backed off on his over designing tendencies.
> 
> BTW... great Flash movie by BMW.


Wasn't the Bangle meister quoted as saying something along the line of the 3, being the bread and butter of the Bay Em Vay, cannot be overly progressive and go where people don't want to do? :dunno: :rofl:

And it shows.

Let's see how the E90 M3 looks like.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

nitram_luap said:


> No cup holders for me thanks...


Are you open to having a tray table flip down from the dash, so you can eat your adult happy meal while driving?

I wonder if that is the real reason the instrument cluster is moving to the center of the dash on some models.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

Alex, as always thank you for your posts  I've been busy the past 2 days and didn't see this post until today.

Well, the car does look better than i imagined it...but as always stated on this board, it doesn't make me "buy-ish" nor "can't wait" to it in person ASAP.

My only gripes and what I would change if had the power to...

Interior
1. The dash style is very bland and 1980s-ish unless u get i-drive which at least puts some life/curves/body into it. 
2. I don't want i-drive as standard nor optional. In order to make the dash more appealing to my eyes, why must i buy i-drive?
3. I personally like 4 spoke steering wheels. It's just my preference. I'm so use to and like holding the bottom right handle/spoke/arm. The 3-spoke steering wheel is the only option I didn't buy the sports package in my car-yes, I KNOW NOW that I could have swapped it.
4. I don't like the Z4's thick wood/alum. trim look. I know, it's a minor issue.

Exterior

This is where BMW suprised me the most. They got it 90% right. I would only revise the following...
1. The kidney grilles do not need the thick chrome upper lip.
2. The taillights are poorly designed for eyes. They look like deformed jelly beans.

EVERYTHING else looks pleasing to me. Some people have brought up the point of the kidney grilles not being attached to the hood like on the e46/e36. While I would agree w/ this, it isn't a concern for me because I only buy very dark colored cars.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

The front 3/4 view makes the rear look like the rear of the current Honda Accord sedans. I like the way MB and Acura have done the sloping rear, but this iteration just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

Does anyone know if and when information about such things as sport and premium packages and other options will be available? I am curious as to what the sport package will include. How will the front end look different than the current configuration? What suspension upgrades will be included? Do you think they will include a short shifter? Thanks.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Overall I think it's a great design, I like it a lot. But there are a few flaw to my eyes, but nothing too serious. 

1. Front bumper design. It seems all these new designs from DesignWork have these upside down air dams , while Munich's design (1-series) still has the old fashined style. And the ACC sensor... At least try to hide it a bit... A lopsided intake duct like the CSL has is cool, that's form following function. A lopsided big a$$ sensor exposed in the front bumper is some lazy design

2. Taillights. Great design, but the angle between the inner and the upper edge is too sharp. It could make a huge difference if the upper edge didn't drop that much from the side

3. C-pillar. I'm still not pleased with the way the trunk line and the c-pillar joins. Too busy looking. But I think I might be able to overlook it. 

As for the dash design, I think it's more modern than vintage. All I see is minimalism, they tried to keep it as tidy as possible, which is why people think it's "cheap looking". I'm not sure if I 100% like it, but I can definitely see BMW is trying to move on in dash design and I understand that. IMO the only angled dash that actually requires less arm travel is the E34's and E36's. The E46's is not far away from being flat. What difference does it make if it takes your arm the same travel distance to reach a slightly angled dash as it does to a flat dash? I do agree that angled dash looks much better, but maybe it's because we are too used to it. Plus, keep in mind that the angled dash was designed back when Sat-Nav was unheard of as a built-in option. Today it's a very common and popular option for a $40k car, and apparently it's not a driver's only gadget, so a layout like the E36's is obviously not the best solution.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

armaq said:


> I do agree that angled dash looks much better, but maybe it's because we are too used to it. Plus, keep in mind that the angled dash was designed back when Sat-Nav was unheard of as a built-in option. Today it's a very common and popular option for a $40k car, and apparently it's not a driver's only gadget, so a layout like the E36's is obviously not the best solution.


I think the problem here is that BMW has always emphasized itself as a "driver's" car, with a driver-oriented cockpit. While the market may be moving more towards an enhanced passenger experience, I think most of us thought BMW would never "sell out". It seems they have.

Unfortunately, by selling out, BMW starts becoming increasingly indistinguishable from other vehicles on the market. It is inviting more sales from previously untapped markets, but at the expense of those of us who have grown up on previous BMWs.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> Did you not read the specs? Weights are the same, or lighter. And you've obviously never driven a Valvetronic four if you think they're rough . Since the current two-litre four-banger happily drags the E46 body around with barely less vim than the 320i, I would say the new 320i's performance would be perfectly acceptable. 0-62 mph in 9.0 sec (0-60 mph in 8.7 or so) and 137 mph are already plenty quick enough for all but the most testosterone-charged traffic-light/autobahn catfight. Still, the 320d will be quicker in all but the very top-end increments.


Hey Andy.

Well, that is not me that said that the new (M44?) 150bhp valvetronic engine is rough at high vers, its your fellow Londoners from BMWCAR magazine, August issue.
There is an extensive test drive of all the 1 series there> Maybe you can contact them to send you a copy, they do that. Or you can go and drive a 1 series 120i yourself.

I admit that the new valvetronic 2.0l engine has been bragged in the past that is "almost as smooth as a 6 cylinder", so I was also wondering about the rough issue of the new 150bhp engine, but I admit that I havent driven the 120i, so I am only following to what the English press has said. 
But, I must say, this is a highly respectable magazine, I get it every month, so I doubt if they were saying it for no reason.

I still think though that the 2.0l engine should be named X18i, not x20i.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Waverz said:


> I wonder what happened to the e46's 2.2L 320i engine? They seemed to have upped up the bhp of the 318i, 325i, and the 330i, so what happened to the 320i? There seems to be a big gap between the 150bhp of the 318i and the 215bhp of the 325i. :dunno:


I read that the 2.2 did not offer sufficient advantage over the 2.0 to be worth replacing. Notwithstanding the isolated roughness of the four-pot as tested in the 120i (a trait certainly not shared by the same engine in an E46 318i, which has had nothing but praise), the significantly poorer economy and emissions of the 2.2, small - 7 lb-ft - increase in torque over the 2.0 and the mild price difference between it and the 2.5 in the current marketplace meant it wasn't worth developing. In some senses it's a shame; the smallest sixes have always been the sweetest revvers. Perhaps this engine will appear later should BMW achieve worthwhile gains with the Valvetronic head design, and pitch it as a 323i...?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> Hey Andy.
> 
> Well, that is not me that said that the new (M44?) 150bhp valvetronic engine is rough at high vers, its your fellow Londoners from BMWCAR magazine, August issue.
> There is an extensive test drive of all the 1 series there> Maybe you can contact them to send you a copy, they do that. Or you can go and drive a 1 series 120i yourself.


Several magazines have said that the Valvetronic engine in the 1er was poorer than the same motor in the E46. Roughness was not mentioned, but a lack of character was. Different applications of the same engine can reap different results; the M54B30 feels quite different in a 330i, 530i, Z4 or 730i.

I take anything I read in the British press with a hefty shovelful of salt. BMWCAR is quite happy to "invent" cars which BMW apparently sells in Europe in order to fabricate a story about how we Brits are ripped off; and for a magazine that purports to provide expert advice on cars from only one manufacturer, it has some amazing inaccuracies. In fact I no longer trust or respect any Brit-based car magazines, with the possible exception of CAR. And I won't until they learn that fact and opinion should be differentiated.


----------



## CabrioItalia (Jan 31, 2003)

*Smg*

Anyone knows something about SMG gearbox?
It seems that E90 will start on March with Steptronic and manual 6 gearbox, but what about SMG?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

CabrioItalia said:


> Anyone knows something about SMG gearbox?
> It seems that E90 will start on March with Steptronic and manual 6 gearbox, but what about SMG?


Who needs SMG? : popcorn:

If sales are any indication, it's probably not worth the cost of certifying the engine/tranny combo for sale in the US given the relatively weak sales of non-M models with SMG. I'm sure BMW learned their lesson on that one with the poor take rate on the current 3 and 5 series.


----------



## cheng6991 (Jan 15, 2004)

Does anyone know E90/ZHP available? It'll be a fun car to drive.


----------



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

PhilH said:


> The acceleration times BMW quotes are down 0.2 seconds from what they quoted on the E46 330i. They quote 0-100 kph in 6.5 on the E46 and 6.3 on the E90.


Still slower than I'd hoped. Maybe the they'll improve with larger engines in later models.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

cheng6991 said:


> Does anyone know E90/ZHP available? It'll be a fun car to drive.


Not bloody likely, maybe in 4 yrs :dunno:

The ZHP came about b/c they didn't have a 4 door M3. But then they realized the profit margin and popularity on the sedan, so they went ahead with the coupe ZHP. So with a 4 door E90 M3, they may not even offer a ZHP.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Where can I find super large high res pics of the interior of the standard & the one w I-Drive. Except for that site that tries to download viruses.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Bimmer4life said:


> Where can I find super large high res pics of the interior of the standard & the one w I-Drive. Except for that site that tries to download viruses.


PM me your email address.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

alee said:


> I think the problem here is that BMW has always emphasized itself as a "driver's" car, with a driver-oriented cockpit. While the market may be moving more towards an enhanced passenger experience, I think most of us thought BMW would never "sell out". It seems they have.
> 
> Unfortunately, by selling out, BMW starts becoming increasingly indistinguishable from other vehicles on the market. It is inviting more sales from previously untapped markets, but at the expense of those of us who have grown up on previous BMWs.


 I'm sorry, but I just don't get it. Yes, the sweep of the dash turned toward the driver has always been a nice touch, and fits in nicely with the concept/marketing position of a driver-oriented experience. But frankly, I've never found any real use for this driver-angled dash. I barely ever touch any of the controls in the dash--I'm too busy driving. And if I have to play with the radio, I use the steering wheel controls. I guess if you're used to pushing buttons or turning dials and stuff while in the car, then the change in the dash orientation would be a downer. To me, the most annoying "feature" about the interior is that they moved the window switches to the door--the center console widow switches are the one feature that have always said "driver-centric" to me.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> I'm sorry, but I just don't get it. Yes, the sweep of the dash turned toward the driver has always been a nice touch, and fits in nicely with the concept/marketing position of a driver-oriented experience. But frankly, I've never found any real use for this driver-angled dash. I barely ever touch any of the controls in the dash--I'm too busy driving. And if I have to play with the radio, I use the steering wheel controls. I guess if you're used to pushing buttons or turning dials and stuff while in the car, then the change in the dash orientation would be a downer. To me, the most annoying "feature" about the interior is that they moved the window switches to the door--the center console widow switches are the one feature that have always said "driver-centric" to me.


Honestly, I don't really care about the functionality of the 'driver oriented' sweeping dash. It is the aesthetics that I value - it really helps to break up the long, flat surface of the dash and makes it more interesting. Aesthetics aside, I think it does add something to the intimacy between driver and car that isn't present in the E90 interior.


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

Bimmer4life said:


> Where can I find super large high res pics of the interior of the standard & the one w I-Drive. Except for that site that tries to download viruses.


Check post #83.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> I'm sorry, but I just don't get it. Yes, the sweep of the dash turned toward the driver has always been a nice touch, and fits in nicely with the concept/marketing position of a driver-oriented experience. But frankly, I've never found any real use for this driver-angled dash. I barely ever touch any of the controls in the dash--I'm too busy driving. And if I have to play with the radio, I use the steering wheel controls. I guess if you're used to pushing buttons or turning dials and stuff while in the car, then the change in the dash orientation would be a downer. To me, the most annoying "feature" about the interior is that they moved the window switches to the door--the center console widow switches are the one feature that have always said "driver-centric" to me.


How do switches on the center console say driver-centric?


----------

